# [EVDL] Ozone smell!?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I drive a modest little Geo Metro, home converted to electric.

I just recently upgraded from my used Group 31 Deka Gel Cells to some 
slightly less used Discover AGMS of the same size.

Driving today, I smelled ozone - the smell those electronic air 
ionizers make. Where is it coming from? Is something terrible 
happening to my AGMs?

The only other thing I can think of is that I also recently insulated 
my battery box (under the back seat, inside the car) using pink foam.

Why/Where is this smell coming from!??! Weird smells are typically a 
warning that something is wrong, so this has me a little worried!

Thanks,

-Ben Nelson

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sometimes ozone is release when there is a electrical arc. This arc could 
be so small or between two contacts, you cannot see it in the light.

While charging the batteries in the dark, inspect the batteries for any 
arcing. I had arcing in one battery top that had a bad seal around the post 
to the next battery.

A battery post clamp may have melt back after a initial drive which is call 
shrink back of the lead surfaces. After driving about 5 miles with new 
batteries, it is recommended to retighten the battery clamps.

While the batteries are charging, take voltmeter reading from a battery post 
to the top of the battery case about 1/16 of a inch away from the other 
post. This will show if you have a bad post seal.

Then take a reading from a battery post to the vehicle frame. While holding 
one test lead on the vehicle frame, slide the other test lead off the post 
and onto the top of the battery. If you see any voltage on these path, then 
the current is conducting across these surfaces.

I had this happen one time, and see arcing from one battery to the side of 
the battery box.

Another path that cause these minute arcs, is in the brush dust that is 
tracking from the commentator down to the motor shaft. The face of my 
commentator was not insulated with motor enamel. I clean the commentator 
and spray on motor winding enamel coating that I got from a motor shop.

A clean motor should read in the million ohm range. When it gets down to 
below 30K ohms, then its time to clean the motor.

Also check all connections and contactor contacts. The contacts should 
make first before load is apply and load is remove before the contacts open. 
The contacts surfaces should look polish and new the day they were built.

Sometimes moisture between contacts or connections that may have any expose 
copper that are not torque to specifications, will release the ozone.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Benjamin Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 7:43 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Ozone smell!?


> Hey guys, I drive a modest little Geo Metro, home converted to electric.
>
> I just recently upgraded from my used Group 31 Deka Gel Cells to some
> slightly less used Discover AGMS of the same size.
>
> Driving today, I smelled ozone - the smell those electronic air
> ionizers make. Where is it coming from? Is something terrible
> happening to my AGMs?
>
> The only other thing I can think of is that I also recently insulated
> my battery box (under the back seat, inside the car) using pink foam.
>
> Why/Where is this smell coming from!??! Weird smells are typically a
> warning that something is wrong, so this has me a little worried!
>
> Thanks,
>
> -Ben Nelson
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

